# Art



## chloe (Oct 26, 2008)

I love looking at Art, Do you have any favorites?












Audrey Kawasaki (she paints on wood)






Hugo Simberg


----------



## Shattered (Oct 26, 2008)

I actually like stuff like this..






Nobody famous..


----------



## chloe (Oct 27, 2008)

fantasy art


----------



## chloe (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Luissa (Nov 8, 2008)

I have always like this one!

http://real.coolio.cz/x/RC_Gorman_by_Andy_Warhol.jpg


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2008)

i lean more toward traditional artists..early american....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2008)

esp georgia o'keeffe:

Georgia O'Keeffe Museum

her art is wonderfully erotic....

i love dali:

The Salvador Dali Gallery

and the spiritual works of william blake:

The Great Red Dragon Paintings of William Blake

The William Blake Page

i tend to find picasso's Guernica one of the greatest works of art:

GUERNICA 1937-Pablo Picasso's Spanish Civil War

now christo cannot be beaten for his conceptual art:

Surrounded Islands


----------



## chloe (Nov 8, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> esp georgia o'keeffe:
> 
> Georgia O'Keeffe Museum
> 
> ...




I got to see picasso's blue phase at my local art museum great stuff!


----------



## chloe (Nov 8, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I have always like this one!
> 
> http://real.coolio.cz/x/RC_Gorman_by_Andy_Warhol.jpg



Excellent!


----------



## chloe (Nov 8, 2008)

Varo


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 8, 2008)

I think my favorite artist is Michelangelo.  I love the Renaissance period in general.  To see these artworks in real life is amazing.

An interesting theory.  If you look at the red cloud around G_d, it can be viewed as outline of the human brain.  God is literally and figuratively giving Adam intellect in this depiction.


----------



## chloe (Nov 8, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> I think my favorite artist is Michelangelo.  I love the Renaissance period in general.  To see these artworks in real life is amazing.
> 
> An interesting theory.  If you look at the red cloud around G_d, it can be viewed as outline of the human brain.  God is literally and figuratively giving Adam intellect in this depiction.



That is interesting,  I love Renaissance as well !


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2008)

robert mapplethorpe is one of my favorites...his sensational works have overshadowned his true art..his self protraits are haunting...there are nudes at this url..so dont be offended...but do look at his flowers.

The Robert Mapplethorpe Foundation, Inc. | Selected Works- Self Portraits


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 8, 2008)

chloe said:


>



That almost looks pre-Raphaelite.  I don't think it is but it reminds me of the school.


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 8, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> I think my favorite artist is Michelangelo.  I love the Renaissance period in general.  To see these artworks in real life is amazing.
> 
> An interesting theory.  If you look at the red cloud around G_d, it can be viewed as outline of the human brain.  God is literally and figuratively giving Adam intellect in this depiction.



Anyone been to the Sistine Chapel?  I was surprised to see how high the ceiling was.  And the Pieta, the statue of the Madonna and Christ, it's stunning, but because an Austalian nutter broke part of it it's protected, but still a beautiful sculpture.

I like Turner and Constable in addition to appreciating - without being educated about it - the old masters.  I admit to not understanding much contemporary art - I'm more National Gallery than Tate - but I do like Piet Mondrian.  I remember an art teacher at school who showed us the trick in Mondrian's work and it made sense immediately.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 8, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Anyone been to the Sistine Chapel?  I was surprised to see how high the ceiling was.  And the Pieta, the statue of the Madonna and Christ, it's stunning, but because an Austalian nutter broke part of it it's protected, but still a beautiful sculpture.
> 
> I like Turner and Constable in addition to appreciating - without being educated about it - the old masters.  I admit to not understanding much contemporary art - I'm more National Gallery than Tate - but I do like Piet Mondrian.  I remember an art teacher at school who showed us the trick in Mondrian's work and it made sense immediately.



Yes, I went before the kids were born, maybe in 96 or 97.  The Sistine Chapel was more stunning than how I imagined it.  It was probably before the restoration.  I also saw the Pieta behind the plexy glass.  Did you see the David at the Academy?  I can't wait to go back with the kids.  I want to rent an apartment next time, so we can stay longer.  

I like the Old School -- Renoir, Degas...

How about Toulouse Lautrec?  I find his biography fascinating along with his work.


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 8, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yes, I went before the kids were born, maybe in 96 or 97.  The Sistine Chapel was more stunning than how I imagined it.  It was probably before the restoration.  I also saw the Pieta behind the plexy glass.  Did you see the David at the Academy?  I can't wait to go back with the kids.  I want to rent an apartment next time, so we can stay longer.
> 
> I like the Old School -- Renoir, Degas...
> 
> How about Toulouse Lautrec?  I find his biography fascinating along with his work.



I went to Florence, didn't see David - saw the reproduction one in the high car park but that was it.  It was towards the end of a three month campervan journey around Europe and I think I was too tired to fight the Florentine traffic.  

Lautrec's stuff I like because of the colour and life in them, Paris must have been a chaotic place in those days.  All that drinking of absinthe


----------



## editec (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm especially fond of Vermeer.


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 8, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Anyone been to the Sistine Chapel?  I was surprised to see how high the ceiling was.  And the Pieta, the statue of the Madonna and Christ, it's stunning, but because an Austalian nutter broke part of it it's protected, but still a beautiful sculpture.
> 
> I like Turner and Constable in addition to appreciating - without being educated about it - the old masters.  I admit to not understanding much contemporary art - I'm more National Gallery than Tate - but I do like Piet Mondrian.  I remember an art teacher at school who showed us the trick in Mondrian's work and it made sense immediately.



Was in Rome in April.  What amazed me most however was not the beauty of the Sistine Chapel but how many other little churches dotted around the centre of Rome also had stunningly beautiful painted ceilings.



As to which artists I like....

David Hockney.  Saw an exhibition of his portraits at the National in London last year, among which was 'Mr and Mrs Clark and Percy' (which is really a lot bigger than I had anticipated)






Toulouse Lautrec - Everyone seems to love the Aristide Bruant one, but I prefer Divan Japonais (I have this poster at home).







Actually, I'm a big fan of pop art...

This one of Grace Kelly for Taittinger.  I've not researched it and don't know the artist, but I almost bought a full size one at the poster shop opposite the Art Institute in Chicago about 15 years ago for $400.  My wife talked me out of it.  I went back a year later - it was out of stock, but they could get me one - for $1200.






This one I do have at home.  Steinlen was a wonderful artist.






Of the 'classics', I would have to say one of the impressionists.  I could look at impressionist paintings for days (and I have).  Monet probably has produced the greatest breadth of work that I admire, but if I could have one painting in the world, it would be The Luncheon of the Boating Party....











...by Pierre-Auguste Renoir.

What a pleasant thread.


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 8, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Yes, I went before the kids were born, maybe in 96 or 97.  The Sistine Chapel was more stunning than how I imagined it.  It was probably before the restoration.  I also saw the Pieta behind the plexy glass.  Did you see the David at the Academy?  I can't wait to go back with the kids.  I want to rent an apartment next time, so we can stay longer.
> 
> I like the Old School -- Renoir, Degas...
> 
> How about Toulouse Lautrec?  I find his biography fascinating along with his work.



We appear to have similar tastes...


----------



## hjmick (Nov 8, 2008)

I've always been a fan of Alberto Vargas.

My uncle is an artist whose work I have purchased, the rat bastard won't give any of us any thing, LOL. He does cities at night. The thumbnail is a sample of some of his work. This one is in Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## chloe (Nov 8, 2008)

hjmick said:


> I've always been a fan of Alberto Vargas.
> 
> My uncle is an artist whose work I have purchased, the rat bastard won't give any of us any thing, LOL. He does cities at night. The thumbnail is a sample of some of his work. This one is in Columbus, Ohio.



I like it !


----------



## chloe (Nov 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Was in Rome in April.  What amazed me most however was not the beauty of the Sistine Chapel but how many other little churches dotted around the centre of Rome also had stunningly beautiful painted ceilings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one alot


----------



## chloe (Nov 8, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> That almost looks pre-Raphaelite.  I don't think it is but it reminds me of the school.



I would have posted the artist but it didn't say who it was. I don't have any education on art except that I like looking at all kinds of Art & Photographs. My Mother took me Art Museums and maybe that is how I started liking to look at Art so much.


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 8, 2008)

chloe said:


> I like this one alot



Ossie Clark and Celia Birtwell were major fashionistas (one designed clothes, the other fabrics, as I recall) in London in the 70s.  Hockney's painting is not just beautiful, it is beautifully observed.

Notice the way he has framed it.  The phone on Ossie's side, the flowers on Celia's.  Bare wall on Ossie's side, a painting behind Celia.  He sits barefooted, looking relaxed, while she is more formal and is standing.  The use of light through the window behind creates a space between them, further emphasizing their separation.  Though posing together, they are totally unalike, with different focuses and interests.

Less than 2 years later, Ossie and Celia got a divorce.


----------



## chloe (Nov 8, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Ossie Clark and Celia Birtwell were major fashionistas (one designed clothes, the other fabrics, as I recall) in London in the 70s.  Hockney's painting is not just beautiful, it is beautifully observed.
> 
> Notice the way he has framed it.  The phone on Ossie's side, the flowers on Celia's.  Bare wall on Ossie's side, a painting behind Celia.  He sits barefooted, looking relaxed, while she is more formal and is standing.  The use of light through the window behind creates a space between them, further emphasizing their separation.  Though posing together, they are totally unalike, with different focuses and interests.
> 
> Less than 2 years later, Ossie and Celia got a divorce.



It felt like the 70's when I looked at it, and I love the colors and the feel of it. Was an interesting timeframe.


----------



## chloe (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## strollingbones (Nov 10, 2008)

o i like the alice thur the looking glass.....nice


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 10, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Ossie Clark and Celia Birtwell were major fashionistas (one designed clothes, the other fabrics, as I recall) in London in the 70s.  Hockney's painting is not just beautiful, it is beautifully observed.
> 
> Notice the way he has framed it.  The phone on Ossie's side, the flowers on Celia's.  Bare wall on Ossie's side, a painting behind Celia.  He sits barefooted, looking relaxed, while she is more formal and is standing.  The use of light through the window behind creates a space between them, further emphasizing their separation.  Though posing together, they are totally unalike, with different focuses and interests.
> 
> Less than 2 years later, Ossie and Celia got a divorce.



Thank you for the analysis.  I love analyzing art and finding new things.


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 11, 2008)

chloe said:


> I would have posted the artist but it didn't say who it was. I don't have any education on art except that I like looking at all kinds of Art & Photographs. My Mother took me Art Museums and maybe that is how I started liking to look at Art so much.



Me either, if I see something that appeals to me I try to find out about it, that's as far as my education goes.


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 11, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Ossie Clark and Celia Birtwell were major fashionistas (one designed clothes, the other fabrics, as I recall) in London in the 70s.  Hockney's painting is not just beautiful, it is beautifully observed.
> 
> Notice the way he has framed it.  The phone on Ossie's side, the flowers on Celia's.  Bare wall on Ossie's side, a painting behind Celia.  He sits barefooted, looking relaxed, while she is more formal and is standing.  The use of light through the window behind creates a space between them, further emphasizing their separation.  Though posing together, they are totally unalike, with different focuses and interests.
> 
> Less than 2 years later, Ossie and Celia got a divorce.



Who got the cat?


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Who got the cat?



They split it.


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 12, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> They split it.


----------



## chloe (Nov 15, 2008)

Alex Grey


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice.

How do you attach art here?

Anyone up for a favorite poems thread?  I love poetry and collect it.

When I lived in the city, visiting art museums and galleries was a favorite activity.


----------



## chloe (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah you can start a favoriate poems thread in the writing section, I'll post some if you do.


----------

